# Welcome to the TalkedAbout musicians area



## Eric

A little background, at one time several of us participated at a guitar forum called Guitars101.com, and though it still exists participation has dropped under new ownership. Many of those members still gather on FB groups, so we're sending invites to this new section here at TA.

We welcome anyone into music in any fashion, sharing of music and collaboration are encouraged. FB groups are okay for discussion but not very good for this type of thing.

Here's what we can expect to share and collaborate on in the forum format:

Uploading of your own personal MP3 files
Uploading backing tracks
Sharing patches for all Line 6 products, etc.
Collaborate on songs with other members
Seeking/sharing vocals
Open jams
If enough people are interested we can bring back guigar battles

The one and only Podgod will be joining up and helping out as well. As always, we'll see how things go for a while with these new forums and hopefully grow the section.

Welcome all!


----------



## Renzatic

What happened to my post? :O


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> What happened to my post? :O



I can assure you I didn't touch it   I'll go look at the log.

Edit: It's still there in the other forum








						My music
					

It goes like this: bow chikka chikka bow bow chikka chikka bow bow wooooooooo




					talkedabout.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Sweet!!  This might be the motivation I need to get back into writing and producing music instead of watching other people do it.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Also, there is kind of a full circle irony to this new forum that I just saw has sub sections (again, sweet!).  I first started my venture into political discussions on a music software developer forum.  Much like MR they probably thought it would be a good idea to let their users discuss things outside their software and music.  Much like MR it was a very active forum and went down in flames for reasons you are correct to assume.  So it's great to see this new forum appear here to discuss music and give me a little more balance.    I haven't been to that music forum in years because you can only talk about the differences between the 200 available vintage compressor emulations for so long.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Also, there is kind of a full circle irony to this new forum that I just saw has sub sections (again, sweet!).  I first started my venture into political discussions on a music software developer forum.  Much like MR they probably thought it would be a good idea to let their users discuss things outside their software and music.  Much like MR it was a very active forum and went down in flames for reasons you are correct to assume.  So it's great to see this new forum appear here to discuss music and give me a little more balance.    I haven't been to that music forum in years because you can only talk about the differences between the 200 available vintage compressor emulations for so long.



Nice, yeah I know we've talked a little bit about it over the years so it'll be nice to see you sharing some of your stuff. I'm hoping we'll have some other musicians strolling in here soon as well. You'll dig Podgod (we'll see him here soon), this dude is not only a fantastic musician but when it comes to home recording he really knows his stuff.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I realize I'm a little drunk on this new addition to the forum, but are you also planning to move the other music related threads to this General Music Discussion forum, like for non musicians that are probably in the Lifestyle forum?  My vote goes to doing that.  Music usually transcends being a musician and includes just enjoying it and sharing your tastes.


----------



## CanyonCarver

Hello, I too, was a member of Guitars 101 a very long time ago.
I have never stopped playing guitar, and I have been having a good time building one recently. I look forward to seeing how things go here; if we can put lighting in a bottle again, maybe?


----------



## Eric

CanyonCarver said:


> Hello, I too, was a member of Guitars 101 a very long time ago.
> I have never stopped playing guitar, and I have been having a good time building one recently. I look forward to seeing how things go here; if we can put lighting in a bottle again, maybe?



CC! Welcome man, glad to see you here. It's nice to see there are still a few of us active. Are you still recording? I'm finally all setup and dialed in with my Helix and ready to start recording with it, would be happy to collab on something if you're interested.


----------



## CanyonCarver

I play daily, except in recent days cuz it's too hot and we have no AC. Nothing worse than a wet arm on a guitar, ah ah! Here's a recent effort.


----------



## Eric

CanyonCarver said:


> I play daily, except in recent days cuz it's too hot and we have no AC. Nothing worse than a wet arm on a guitar, ah ah! Here's a recent effort.



Wow man you really nailed it, I would also ask anyone to listen without seeing what you're playing through to tell us whether that's a Pod XT or not, the tone is dead on. It also helps that VH is only playing through one side on his tracks in those days, did you track/pan right for that?


----------



## CanyonCarver

I'm on the right side and Ed's on the other. So in a sense, I am double tracking with the King.


----------



## Eric

CanyonCarver said:


> I play daily, except in recent days cuz it's too hot and we have no AC. Nothing worse than a wet arm on a guitar, ah ah! Here's a recent effort.



It's been a while, where are you living again these days? I've moved to the central valley in CA and we just had the hottest day in history the other day so I get it. Even with AC that part of the house is too hot to occupy when it gets over 100 out and now we have all the smoke from fires to contend with.


----------



## CanyonCarver

We live up in Malibu Canyon, away from the city lights. It used to be a lot cooler here. Few of our neighbors had or needed AC, except a few days a year. Now everyone is getting the upgrade. We're next, probably by year's end to take advantage of better install rates, I hope...


----------



## Eric

CanyonCarver said:


> We live up in Malibu Canyon, away from the city lights. It used to be a lot cooler here. Few of our neighbors had or needed AC, except a few days a year. Now everyone is getting the upgrade. We're next, probably by year's end to take advantage of better install rates, I hope...



People in the Bay Area are facing the same issue, none of those homes were built with AC and it's pretty miserable for them in the summertime now.


----------



## podgod

Hey guys! CC, that sounds awesome. That was the XT? Still have mine, though I'm rocking the Helix LT these days


----------



## Eric

podgod said:


> Hey guys! CC, that sounds awesome. That was the XT? Still have mine, though I'm rocking the Helix LT these days



Welcome PG! Still working with and learning the Helix, would be interested in any patches you have online, particularly a decent clean tone.


----------



## podgod

Eric, check out John Cordy on YouTube. He's the master of clean tones when it comes to the Helix.


----------



## Eric

podgod said:


> Eric, check out John Cordy on YouTube. He's the master of clean tones when it comes to the Helix.



Funny you mention that, just spent the last hour dialing this one in, what a great tone. The only issue I'm having is I cannot add any other blocks, they're all greyed out for some reason, this is the only preset I have that issue with and I'm wondering if it has something to do with the fact that I'm using a bass amp.


----------



## podgod

Blocks get greyed out when you run out of dsp. Make sure you set it up using 2 paths, otherwise you're using only half the dsp


----------



## Eric

podgod said:


> Blocks get greyed out when you run out of dsp. Make sure you set it up using 2 paths, otherwise you're using only half the dsp



Okay, so drop down the the next line then? I have my Boss looper running through the effects loop and run in through the FX 1 block but it has to be right after the amp or it won't work right, so I'll have to juggle things around to make this work. I'll play with it, thanks for the tip.


----------



## CanyonCarver

Welcome podgod! 

You guys make it sound like the Helix is a pain in the you-know-what, ah ah!
I have my original Pod 2.0 and a PodXT. The XT makes me pretty happy still...


----------



## Eric

CanyonCarver said:


> Welcome podgod!
> 
> You guys make it sound like the Helix is a pain in the you-know-what, ah ah!
> I have my original Pod 2.0 and a PodXT. The XT makes me pretty happy still...



Well, it's more that dialing it in takes some time, but once you do it's like wow the sounds are amazing. I knew going into it there would be (and still is) a learning curve but it's a very powerful tool. Basically, the easiest way for me to look at it is to picture my real world pedalboard, then build it the same way in the Helix and that's what really opened my eyes to it.

It also has some decent tones out of the box that you can modify as well, just like the Pod XT and even to this day I maintain that thing still sounds fantastic, it's just a different toolset really.


----------



## Goport

CanyonCarver said:


> I play daily, except in recent days cuz it's too hot and we have no AC. Nothing worse than a wet arm on a guitar, ah ah! Here's a recent effort.



Thats brilliant CC. A really impressive run through. love the little harmonic trick after the solo. You done Eddie proud!


----------



## CanyonCarver

Goport said:


> Thats brilliant CC. A really impressive run through. love the little harmonic trick after the solo. You done Eddie proud!



Thanks. It was a labor of love... I had so much fun playing it. I think this is the key: approach anything VH with fun and abandon, and see what happens. I have a couple more that I need to record. Will make sure to post here.


----------

